# tda 2030 calienta al estar enchufado o.O



## pip (Jul 21, 2011)

bueno gente eso pasa al estar el equipo enchufado el tda se calienta como loco enchufado solo a la red no es que esta trabajando con un equipo de musica eso es normal ? o no?

edit: quiero ponerle un ventilador que tengo de 12v a 0.8 amper el tema es que tengo un trafo de 12v a 2amper lo podria llegar a quemar o no pasa nada? le hace algo esto a circuito a lo que me refiero si baja la tencion o ni lo ciente?

pd: busque y no encontre nada


----------



## Automan (Jul 21, 2011)

pip dijo:


> . . . eso pasa al estar el equipo enchufado el tda se calienta como loco enchufado solo a la red . . .



Si hace ruidos el parlante, entonces el IC saco la mano.



pip dijo:


> . . . quiero ponerle un ventilador que tengo de 12v a 0.8 amper el tema es que tengo un trafo de 12v a 2amper lo podria llegar a quemar o no pasa nada? . . .



Ese ventilador limitara el suministro de corriente, para el amplificador en 1.2A, mas o menos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 21, 2011)

Un ventilador nesecita su propio secundario, por los ruidos molestos que suele provocar si lo sueldas directo a la fuente principal del equipo. Y es totalmente normal que el TDA genere esa cantidad de calor, aun sin audio. Asi fueron diseñados, para obtener una minima distorsion en el audio.
 Procura colocarle un ventilador AC en vez de uno DC.


----------



## pip (Jul 22, 2011)

Automan dijo:


> Si hace ruidos el parlante, entonces el IC saco la mano.



hola osea que murio el tda o.o  lo tendre que cambiar esta tendre que buscar otro ventilador 

gracias


----------



## snouvorks (Jul 23, 2011)

acabo de probarlo y mi tda 7560 tambien se calienta solo al conectar a la bateria sin conectar el jack de audio y funciona perfectamente. Un saludo


----------



## pip (Ago 17, 2011)

gente bueno tengo este problema el tda al conectarlo a la red publica se calienta no pasan 5 segundos que ya esta caliente pero te quema los dedos me fije porque lo estaba usando y andaba bien solo le faltaba un buen disipador pero lo deje andando igual y bueno cuando lo apago lo deje asta que encontre otro disipador que tenia 2 tda en un centro musical pero el tema es que haora mirando de abajo la placa tengo el potenciometro de la potencia (para subir el volumen) quemada y los diodos marcados en la placa quemados... dejo una foto

seran esto los problemas ??? porque con el tester me marco como 4 resistencia quemadas que se las cambie lo probe y sigue calentando cambiare el potenciometro ? y los diodos aver que pasa ?


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

pip dijo:


> bueno gente eso pasa al estar el equipo enchufado el tda se calienta como loco enchufado solo a la red no es que esta trabajando con un equipo de musica eso es normal ? o no?
> 
> edit: quiero ponerle un ventilador que tengo de 12v a 0.8 amper el tema es que tengo un trafo de 12v a 2amper lo podria llegar a quemar o no pasa nada? le hace algo esto a circuito a lo que me refiero si baja la tencion o ni lo ciente?
> 
> pd: busque y no encontre nada


1º te falta corriente si es estereo,si es mono esta bien
2º ¿tenes ruido a la salida con el tda encendido?
3º el tda tiene que tener un DISIPADOR,¿vos le colocaste?
4º el hecho que le pongas un cooler sin colocarle un disipador,no ayuda en nada
5º si le colocas un cooler,compra uno que funcione con la tension de la red domiciliaria
6º el cooler tiene la tarea de SACAR el aire caliente,NO DISIPARLO,por ende,tenes que colocarle un disipador acorde a los wats de calor a disipar,el cooler no disipa calor como un disipador,sino mover ese aire caliente
7º si colocas un cooler de 12V,podes poner sacar la alimentacion desde la entrada de tension domiciliaria poniendo un diodo una resistencia y un condensador para aliemntarlo
8º al tranformador le hiciste una establizada y regulada a 12V???,porque dependiendo del rizo, podes tener un ruido de corriente pulsante que sale de la fuente y este ruido se amplifica y por eso el tda calienta,ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo



snouvorks dijo:


> acabo de probarlo y mi tda 7560 tambien se calienta solo al conectar a la bateria sin conectar el jack de audio y funciona perfectamente. Un saludo


todos los componentes electronicos en los cuales circule corriente produce calor en mayor o menor medida.....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 20, 2011)

Puede ser que haya algun corto por ahi, porque yo igual arme un ampli con el tda2030 y en las soldaduras habia tenido un corto (no me di cuenta, el pcb era casero), y lo conectaba y el tda se calentaba, asi que me decidi por armar denuevo el pcb pero dejando un espacio considerable entre las pistas (lo grabe con el mismo dibujo y al final con un cuter, le adelgace algunas pistas) y al probarlo, EXITO!!!!
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

pip dijo:


> como aria esto ? porque te digo soy un hobista de esto no lo estudio sino que me gusta electronica pero no tengo tiempo para estudiarla por tema laborales  solo leo en internet sino quieres decirme todo bien
> 
> nop hice un pcb de construyasuvideorockola de 20w este es y solo dice que funciona con un tranformador de 220 a 2amper y fui, compre el trafo ese no dice nada de hacerle un regulador de voltaje ni nada y cuando lo enchufe al equipo no hacia ni ruido asta que claro se calentaba todo.... y bueno lo tuve que apagar
> 
> ...


toda resistencia tiene una caida de tension entre las puntas,por ejemplo para hacer andar un led a 220Vse calcula la resistencia de esta manera:
R=Valimentacion - Vled / Iled
R=resistencia en ohm
Valimentacion=tension que sale de la fuente,servicio domiciliario,etc
Vled=voltaje del led(varia entre 1.2V a 3V)
Iled=corriente que consume el led(alrededor de 20 miliamperes)
entonces:R=(220V-1.5V)/0.02A=218.5/0.02=10925ohm==>10k a 12k
ahora bien,hay qye calcular la potencia que debe tener esa resistencia para que no se parta,
P=V x I=218V x 0.02A=4,36W==>5W a 10W
entonces,necesitas una resistencia de 10k a 12k y de 5W a 10W 

te comento,sabes que ese amplificador,como el 99%,usa CORRIENTE CONTINUA,asi que,si a ese trafo no le colocas un RETIFICADOR hecho de diodos y de capacitores,no va a andar nada,ahora bien,fijate en el pcb si esta este rectificador y que clase de capacitor tiene,jporque segun el rizado de esa fuente podes tener ruidos amplificados a la salida del ampli,ya que la frecuencia que tiene la red electrica que entra a tu casa va desde 50hz a 60hz,y eso es audible para los seres humanos


----------



## pip (Ago 23, 2011)

este es el rectificador que esta en el pdf...  y tiene los diodos y el capacitor de 4700 uf


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 23, 2011)

pip dijo:


> este es el rectificador que esta en el pdf...  y tiene los diodos y el capacitor de 4700 uf


sigue haciendo lo mismo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Ese sistema que propone esa web para la alimentación no sirve para nada, si o si neceista alimentarlo con una fuente partida o alimentación simple utilzando el esquema que esta en la hoja de datos para fuente simple o aca mismo en el foro.

Estas alimentando el integrado con rectificación en media onda con lo cual tiene un terrible rizado, no me extrañaria que te oscile.

Si quees que te funcione, fijate en el foro, hay todo un hilo dedicado a este tema tanto para fuente simple como para fuente partida.

Y un consejo, y no lo tomes a mal, Aca en el foro no solo hay esquemas no entiendo porque ir a esa web, y lo que menos entiendo es que hagan cosas que ellos proponen y venga a este foro a que e le solucione el problema, deberia ser consultado en esa página ya que la propuesta es de elllos..

Aca no vas a encontrar propuestas semejantes porque se sabe que no sirven

o modificalo para fuente simple o compra otro trafo con punto medio


----------



## pip (Ago 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese sistema que propone esa web para la alimentación no sirve para nada, si o si neceista alimentarlo con una fuente partida o alimentación simple utilzando el esquema que esta en la hoja de datos para fuente simple o aca mismo en el foro.
> 
> Estas alimentando el integrado con rectificación en media onda con lo cual tiene un terrible rizado, no me extrañaria que te oscile.
> 
> ...



ok no lo tomo a mal todo bien el tema es que para hacer este amplificador me salio como 200 mangos comprando todo el trafo y los componentes solo hay 1 tienda que venden todo para electronica y te arrancan la cabesa  asi que obtare por hacer una fuente simple haora fuente simple preciso modificar algo de la plaqueta pcb del amplificador o es armar otra plaqueta aparte?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Suele pasar cuando hay una sola tienda, cobra lo que quiere, lo tomas o lo dejas.....
Por simple curiosidad, donge vives?

Si has bajado las hojas de datos veras que las modificaciones son bien simples, una en la salida, que deberas poner un capacitor, del valor que recomienda la hoja de datos con el negativo hacia el parlante y la otra agregar un par de resistencias para polarizar  la entrada no inversora, fijate en la hoja de datos y si no te queda claor consultanos


----------



## pip (Ago 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Suele pasar cuando hay una sola tienda, cobra lo que quiere, lo tomas o lo dejas.....
> Por simple curiosidad, donge vives?
> 
> Si has bajado las hojas de datos veras que las modificaciones son bien simples, una en la salida, que deberas poner un capacitor, del valor que recomienda la hoja de datos con el negativo hacia el parlante y la otra agregar un par de resistencias para polarizar  la entrada no inversora, fijate en la hoja de datos y si no te queda claor consultanos



bs.as, Junin 

ya gracias  pero en la oja de dato veo que al circuito que tengo yo comparandolo me falta un capacitor (el que me decis vos) y 2 diodos la resistencia no se cual serian


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2011)

Claro porque el que vos tenes armado es para fuente partida, razón por la cual no lleva el capacitor en la salida, fijate en la entrada no inversora la diferencias


----------



## pip (Ago 26, 2011)

aja el pin 1 es muy diferente al pin que tengo yo asi que esa serian las cosas que tengo que cambiar ???? o si le ago una fuente partida como esta que encontre en esta web ??


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2011)

S,i para eso necesitas el transformador con punto medio y en ese caso no debes modificar absolutamente nada


----------



## pip (Ago 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> S,i para eso necesitas el transformador con punto medio y en ese caso no debes modificar absolutamente nada



osea ago la fuente partida y compro un tranformador punto medio ? de 220 a 2amper ???  me salio 70 mangos el trafo 

gracias por todo y por contestar te re agradesco


----------



## aw301 (Ago 27, 2011)

ponle un pedazo de aluminio y asi si se calienta pero no tanto   le pondras uno que sea mas grandre que los tda para que haci disipe el calor y los tda no se quemen  saludos y adios


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 28, 2011)

Pero el poblema amigo aw301, es que se calienta conectado, eso no pasa! y el problema es segurito algun corto por ahi sin detectar


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

PIP

El esquema con fuente sijple que pusiste esta mal no tiene capacitor en la salida, solamente no lo lleva cuando se alimenta con fuente partida o con fuente simple trabajando en puente

Trabajando en 1/2 como el circuito que pusieron originalmente no me extraña que pasen cosas rara muy típioc de esa web, de alli que te decia   para no tener que gastar de nuevo que lo alimentaras con fuente simple y eso se consigue con unos cambios muy simples


Aqui te dejo los dos esquemas para qeu veas las diferencias







Alli ves el capacitor en la salida, y en la entrada en la pata 1 hay una R que en el fuente partida va a masa en el de la izquierda esa R va a la unión de otras dos que van al +B y a masa de la fuente simple esa son las 2 resistencias que tener que agregar en tu caso con 2 de 10k suficiente,(no te guies por los valores dsolo presta atencion a la disposición circuital)


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 28, 2011)

en el post de pandacba el consumo maximo del circuito es de 3.5A, por lo cual necesitas un trafo de mas de 4A,vos compraste uno de 2A,por lo cual necesitas otro igual o comprar otro de 5A,si podes.Si no podes comprarlo,solo podes usarlo a bajo volumen hasta que compres el otro.Si compras otro de 2A hace una fuente partida tambien llamada simetrica,no un doblador como el del pdf,que es un doblador que dicho de paso,te baja a la mitad el amperaje.

Ahora vien,si tenes que calcular los capacitores seguro que los capacitores de 4700 no alcanzan,ya que no creo que el tda consuma 1A a 2A,asi que te falta comida para darle,yo te aconsejo comprar otro trafo de 2A y ponerlo para hacer una fuente simetrica,lo que si pensa que a maxima potencia necesitas cerca de 4A.




si tenes este sistema stereo,el punto 0 o punto medio, es para los parlantes  por lo cual no preocupa mucho si son con capacitores de 4700uF,pero en realidad debe sacarse la capacitancia justa de esos capacitores,aunque este dentro de lo que se suele usar a grosso modo,unos 2200uF por ampere de consumo.no tendria que calentar,a no ser que tengas una auto-oscilacion provocada por algo en mal estado 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf

en este pdf dice que el trafo es de 12V 4A no de 2A,entonces con el doblador con punto medio tenes unos 2A por rama,creo que no leiste esto,si lo haces mono si es de 12V 2A


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> en el post de pandacba el consumo maximo del circuito es de 3.5A, por lo cual necesitas un trafo de mas de 4A,vos compraste uno de 2A,por lo cual necesitas otro igual o comprar otro de 5A,si podes.Si no podes comprarlo,solo podes usarlo a bajo volumen hasta que compres el otro.Si compras otro de 2A hace una fuente partida tambien llamada simetrica,no un doblador como el del pdf,que es un doblador que dicho de paso,te baja a la mitad el amperaje.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59245
> Ahora vien,si tenes que calcular los capacitores seguro que los capacitores de 4700 no alcanzan,ya que no creo que el tda consuma 1A a 2A,asi que te falta comida para darle,yo te aconsejo comprar otro trafo de 2A y ponerlo para hacer una fuente simetrica,lo que si pensa que a maxima potencia necesitas cerca de 4A.
> 
> ...



Nooooooooo más fruta nooooooooooooooo

Dije que no se fijaran en los valores, el cosnsumo es el que dice la hoja de datos y en ese esquema contemplan otras cosas que no estan alli como el echo de alimentar dos TDA2003

lo que estas poniendo no aydua sino que confunde más


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 28, 2011)

pip dijo:


> aja el pin 1 es muy diferente al pin que tengo yo asi que esa serian las cosas que tengo que cambiar ???? o si le ago una fuente partida como esta que encontre en esta web ??


la fuente partida esta dentro de la plaqueta que compraste


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

Los dobldore no sirven para los ampificadore de potencia, los dobladores son para pequeñas corrientes y trabajan en media onda y aqui lo que se require es onda completa 

Si leyeras más habrias visto que eso ya fue tratado

El problema esta en otro punto y vos venis de nuevo con lo mismo de nuevo.

Como dijo Ezavalla tirandole furta de ese calibre no llo ayudas


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Nooooooooo más fruta nooooooooooooooo
> 
> Dije que no se fijaran en los valores, el cosnsumo es el que dice la hoja de datos y en ese esquema contemplan otras cosas que no estan alli como el echo de alimentar dos TDA2003
> 
> lo que estas poniendo no aydua sino que confunde más


la hoja del datasheet dice que es de 3.5A,entonces necesita por ampli unos 4A de trafo.entonces necesitas un trafo de 8A,pero el pcb ya tiene el rectficador incorporado,por ende,esta mal lo de la web.tenes razon no lo calcule estereo,aparte solo le queda hacer una fuente partida con el lm7818 y un par de transistores 2N3055(10A) o directamente usar uan fuente de pc con los 12V,sino tendras mas o menos unos 0.09faradios por rama de capacitancia para un rizo de 1V solamente


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2011)

No lo sigas confundiendo  el diseño de esa placa fue echo con media onda y como por culap de ellos compro un trafo para fuente simple le puse ese esquema para que vea la diferencia de conección entre fuente simple y partida nada más que eso.

Todo lo que estas poniendo nada que ver con el tema que se esta tratando, estas repitiendo las cosas

NOooooooooooo seguis sin entender nada, *que potencia entrega el amplificador?* y a que tensión?

Tinchu 

Aprende a leer la hoja de datos en ella dice 3.5A pico limitados internamente

Más abajo dice para 14W de potencia con carga de 4 ohm drena 900mA
con carga de 8ohm enterega 11W y drena 500mA

pero eso a tensión nominal con los 18V que tiene la potencia sera algo menor pero muy lejos de los valores que vos estas manifestando, por lo que es trafo va bien 

Es importante leer detenidamente todo antes de postear sobre todo para no confundir al resto de los foristas


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 28, 2011)

la conclusion de entrada era directamente PROBAR los elementos y ver cual estaba roto y listo,
(regla del foro:06) En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".)con una fuente simetrica no tiene que hacer ruido a la salida ni calentar,yo tengo un tda para 8W y no me calienta sin estar sin audio,de verdad se pusieron muchos post al cohete,solo tenia que verificar los componentes y reemplazar el roto.el primer post era porque calentaba el tda,entonces porque no se fijo los componentes primero........despues se degenero todo.aparte si el compro un trafo de 2A, y cada ampli consume 1A,esta algo JUSTO el amigo,por eso el pdf dice que debe ser de 4A,eso es mas holgado
vuelvo a lo primero,DEBIO PROBAR LOS ELEMENTOS PRIMERO


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Sos cabeza dura eh!!! con 18V ese ampli no cosnume 1A por canal fijate de nuevo en la hoja de datos  mira las curvas potencia de salida vs tensión de alimentación para 18 fuente simple y 4 ohms indica que entrega unos 8W me da aprox 400mA para los dos apenas llega a los 800mA por lo tanto el trafo le sirve.

Te das cuenta que seguis insistiendo y diciendo cosa que confunden a los demás?, la hoja de datos es muy clarita trae todo lo que hace falta pero si no se sabe leer, o no se sabe interpetar o lo que es peor la la leo por arriba en lugar de leer detenidamente absolutamente todo incluyendo lo que esa en legra chiquita si no se termina en errores garrafales


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Sos cabeza dura eh!!! con 18V ese ampli no cosnume 1A por canal fijate de nuevo en la hoja de datos  mira las curvas potencia de salida vs tensión de alimentación para 18 fuente simple y 4 ohms indica que entrega unos 8W me da aprox 400mA para los dos apenas llega a los 800mA por lo tanto el trafo le sirve.
> 
> Te das cuenta que seguis insistiendo y diciendo cosa que confunden a los demás?, la hoja de datos es muy clarita trae todo lo que hace falta pero si no se sabe leer, o no se sabe interpetar o lo que es peor la la leo por arriba en lugar de leer detenidamente absolutamente todo incluyendo lo que esa en legra chiquita si no se termina en errores garrafales



si a mi algo me anda mal primero verifico todo despues pido ayuda,ahora bien no estoy hablando del consumo hablo de que a el le recalentaba el tda,y vos me decis que yo no leo,lee el post #1 y el dice que le calienta el tda
creo que seria mas facil hacer otro pcb nuevo o hacerlo en una plaqueta universal directamente


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

ya le consteste sobre eso cual podria ser una posibilidad, hay amplificadores que alimentados con media onda oscilan y se calientan con solo enchufarlos por más que todo este perfecto

De alli que le dije que haga una fuente simple en lugar de la fuente de media onda que tre ese proyecto, ya le ha pasado a otros foristas que han echo amplis de esos sacados de ese sitio y se lo hemos echo andar, indluso uno que tenia la versión mono doble se le indico como pasarla a BTL en el mismo circuito y tubo que poner una fuente externa porque como todo lo que hacen alli era de media onda

Malísimo ese sitio


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> ya le consteste sobre eso cual podria ser una posibilidad, hay amplificadores que alimentados con media onda oscilan y se calientan con solo enchufarlos por más que todo este perfecto
> 
> De alli que le dije que haga una fuente simple en lugar de la fuente de media onda que tre ese proyecto, ya le ha pasado a otros foristas que han echo amplis de esos sacados de ese sitio y se lo hemos echo andar, indluso uno que tenia la versión mono doble se le indico como pasarla a BTL en el mismo circuito y tubo que poner una fuente externa porque como todo lo que hacen alli era de media onda
> 
> Malísimo ese sitio


entonces el filtrado es malo,aparte la oscilacion en 50hz es un tono audible,entonces es mejor puentear el rectificador y poner una fuente simetrica y listo.y si a la salida del rectificador pones un capacitor al chasis????

fijate si agregando esto te sirve,son solo 6 condensadores


----------

